# How To Make Baked Kale Chips



## getbigger11 (Jun 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;fYvTIT-CoIY]


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I once tried to make before and burnt successfully. Been meaning to try again.


----------

